# Finally after all these years..  Hubby now co-owns our house.



## QuickSilver (Jul 1, 2016)

Now that we have decided we are staying in this house.. it's time to put Hubby on the deed.   I have owned this home since 1981..  and I want to protect my husband from becoming homeless if I should die.   My house would have gone to my two sons.. and they could have sold it out from under him.. essentially making him homeless...   So.. today we went to a lawyer... and I will be doing a "quick claim deed"... to make him a joint owner.. THEN the house will be put in a "Land Trust" which will pass on to my sons after the surviving spouse dies.   Not that I thought they would do this to him... but now they CAN'T.    I feel so much better.  

It's always a sticky matter when there are previous marriages and children resulting from them... Money makes people do horrible things.. as I have learned from past experiences..  I simply had to protect my hubby...


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 1, 2016)

Good for you!  And if your sons complain, that's a clear sign that you did the right thing.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2016)

Excellent.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 1, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Money makes people do horrible things....



That's for sure.  If a person has any appreciable assets, they MUST have everything in order and spelled out to avoid conflicts within the family.  A couple of my cousins...Brother and Sister...are destroying their lives over a battle involving property my old Aunt and Uncle acquired over the years in Albany, CA.  When my Aunt passed away, earlier this year, she left an estate valued at well over 3 million....however, her will was never updated to detail how her estate was to be handled.  Now these cousins are locked in a battle over this, and it has virtually destroyed their relationship.


----------



## Lon (Jul 1, 2016)

Good move


----------

